# Animal Jam



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Am I the only one who plays the game?

I'm addicted to it xD. It's doing me good while I wait for Story of Seasons to come out. My name on there is jasjas99 if you wanna buddy me! Lol. I'm a non-member but I really want membership lol. I have a tiger and a wolf. 


Do any of you guys play animal jam?


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 7, 2015)

Club Penguin is where it's at yo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Club Penguin is where it's at yo



I've tried it, I don't like it as much lol


----------



## Yellowgi707 (Mar 7, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Club Penguin is where it's at yo



Fo shizzle


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2015)

Never, and don't plan to. I used to play Club Penguin as well, but I was too nervous to play it.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

I have no idea what Animal Jam is but I gotta ask, what would make someone nervous to play a game like Club Penguin? Since apparently the two are similar o.o


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I have no idea what Animal Jam is but I gotta ask, what would make someone nervous to play a game like Club Penguin? Since apparently the two are similar o.o



Thats what I was thinking lol.

Animal Jam is a really fun game for kids (and for stupid little kids that are not little kids like me lol)


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahh, I remember playing from the beta

I had a bunch of "rare" stuff like gloves/fox hats/etc.??
Wonder if they still have value


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 7, 2015)

I play both games but A lot of people who played toontown (similar to animal jam) hate club penguin because the original toontown closed because of club penguin.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I remember playing from the beta
> 
> I had a bunch of "rare" stuff like gloves/fox hats/etc.??
> Wonder if they still have value



Really? I want the fox hats lol, I'm collecting them. Whats your user?


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Really? I want the fox hats lol, I'm collecting them. Whats your user?



I actually can't remember much about my account OTL
I'll figure it out and get back to you


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 7, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I play both games but A lot of people who played toontown (similar to animal jam) hate club penguin because the original toontown closed because of club penguin.



Oh yes, I remember that. Didn't Pixie Hollow Online, aswell as another game get shut down because of Club Penguin aswell?.


psst my aj is FoxLoversRock088.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh yes, I remember that. Didn't Pixie Hollow Online, aswell as another game get shut down because of Club Penguin aswell?.
> 
> 
> psst my aj is FoxLoversRock088.


Awesome! I sent you a friend request on there!


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 7, 2015)

Never played this but I've been hearing about it. Is it like a virtual pet/game site? Like neopets or something?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep I also played Pixie hollow but also they was this car game that shut down as well
My aj is sunny412


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> Never played this but I've been hearing about it. Is it like a virtual pet/game site? Like neopets or something?



Kinda like webkinz and club penguin


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Kinda like webkinz and club penguin


Ah, gotcha. I remember seeing some kids playing webkinz before. Is that even still around?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> Ah, gotcha. I remember seeing some kids playing webkinz before. Is that even still around?



It is but it isn't as good lol. I played it when I was younger and I tried it again recently and it was worse lol


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It is but it isn't as good lol. I played it when I was younger and I tried it again recently and it was worse lol


I just jumped onto my neopets account yesterday. Apparently JumpStart bought it from Viacom and the lag is _horrible_ right now. I hope they fix it up soon because I loved playing their flash games. I've heard rumor the problems are stemming from a server migration and small staff; I really hope they turn it around. Seeing neopets crash and burn would be like watching part of my childhood die.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> I just jumped onto my neopets account yesterday. Apparently JumpStart bought it from Viacom and the lag is _horrible_ right now. I hope they fix it up soon because I loved playing their flash games. I've heard rumor the problems are stemming from a server migration and small staff; I really hope they turn it around. Seeing neopets crash and burn would be like watching part of my childhood die.



I remember I loved the Plushies when I was younger. When I tried to make an account recently every single name I tried, even the suggested names, were taken. Then I went to club penguin, became bored and then joined animal jam


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 7, 2015)

I might have to take a look at Animal Jam later today. Could really use a pick-me-up after watching Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> I might have to take a look at Animal Jam later today. Could really use a pick-me-up after watching Grave of the Fireflies



It's really fun. Let me know if you enjoy it! One thing, if you want a full experience you might wanna have money cause there's lots more you can do with it (I want it so bad lol)


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahh
the adventure part is pretty cool






swegwolf
I'm kinda sad that my other characters are locked tbh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Ahh
> the adventure part is pretty cool
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh I want that fox hat lol


What's your username? Mines jasjas99


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ahh I want that fox hat lol
> 
> 
> What's your username? Mines jasjas99



it's littlekittyaa right now, but i've messaged AJ headquarters about changing it
lil me couldn't even choose good names smh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> it's littlekittyaa right now, but i've messaged AJ headquarters about changing it
> lil me couldn't even choose good names smh



I sent you a request! Can you put the fox hat on trade? I'll meet in your den lol


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I sent you a request! Can you put the fox hat on trade? I'll meet in your den lol



i probably won't trade anything until I familiarize myself more with the game, sorry c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> i probably won't trade anything until I familiarize myself more with the game, sorry c:



Okay, no problem! Glad that your having fun with the game!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Okay, no problem! Glad that your having fun with the game!



oh yes, I've been wondering

how much does membership cost?? I've been thinking about buying it, since I've got a break coming up


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 7, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> oh yes, I've been wondering
> 
> how much does membership cost?? I've been thinking about buying it, since I've got a break coming up



Depends. Here's the thing here:
https://m.animaljam.com/membership

And if you buy the physical membership cards here's the things
http://shop.animaljam.com/Membership-Gift-Certificates
(They are not just online lol)


There's a ton more you can do with membership if you buy membership be sure to buy me one too lol jk


----------



## Naiad (Mar 8, 2015)

so close yet so far fml


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

It's kind of ugly. I can't believe in this day and age people play such a cheap looking game, especially with the debate over decent looking graphics being in full swing again.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> It's kind of ugly. I can't believe in this day and age people play such a cheap looking game, especially with the debate over decent looking graphics being in full swing again.



???
the graphics are actually pretty nice though..?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Honestly when I see this board I imagine jam, like preserves, but made with animals. Animal Jam. Animal perserves.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 9, 2015)

N i c o said:


> so close yet so far fml



Finally got Membership :3


Now I'm having so much fun lol. Now I have a Wolf, Artic Wolf, Tiger, Racoon, Fox (so cute <3) Deer....so many lol. Now I can have 24 animals.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 11, 2015)

Ah this game is so fun lol. I'm trying to save for an Eagle, so I can fly all over the place in the adventures lol. 

Anyone else play/playing?


----------



## Naiad (Mar 12, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ah this game is so fun lol. I'm trying to save for an Eagle, so I can fly all over the place in the adventures lol.
> 
> Anyone else play/playing?



I'm pretty into playing, sucks that most ofthe adventures are member locked, though c:
The story mode is basically the only interesting part imo

I also just found out that I have a Rare Claw?? So I'm def putting that in my house when/if I get membership


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 12, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I'm pretty into playing, sucks that most ofthe adventures are member locked, though c:
> The story mode is basically the only interesting part imo
> 
> I also just found out that I have a Rare Claw?? So I'm def putting that in my house when/if I get membership



Oh that's awesome. I sent you a friend request if you wanna be friends ^.^


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2015)

I got membership :^))

the tiger is so cute i'm crying


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 30, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I got membership :^))
> 
> the tiger is so cute i'm crying


Yay!

Btw, did you try the lucky adventure? I hate that so much xD. Worst adventure ever. My poor little sister spent 6 hours on it and still couldn't beat it :/


----------



## Naiad (Mar 30, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yay!
> 
> Btw, did you try the lucky adventure? I hate that so much xD. Worst adventure ever. My poor little sister spent 6 hours on it and still couldn't beat it :/



I've tried, but it was just too hard to beat tbh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 30, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I've tried, but it was just too hard to beat tbh



Yea exactly. Super annouying. 


Maybe we can like play on AJ together sometime haha ^_^


----------



## kesttang (Mar 31, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Am I the only one who plays the game?
> 
> I'm addicted to it xD. It's doing me good while I wait for Story of Seasons to come out. My name on there is jasjas99 if you wanna buddy me! Lol. I'm a non-member but I really want membership lol. I have a tiger and a wolf.
> 
> ...



I preordered the Story of Season for my fiance, and it's coming in on Wednesday. I will watch my fiance plays it and see if I like it. Lol, not really a Harvest Moon fan. We will see how good the game is.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 2, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I've tried, but it was just too hard to beat tbh



Your inbox is full haha


Then we can trade on AJ :3


----------



## Naiad (Apr 3, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Your inbox is full haha
> 
> 
> Then we can trade on AJ :3



Ahh, I've cleared it ^^


----------



## SarahWoo123 (Apr 9, 2015)

I played animal jam for a while and I have been having fun and if you play Animal Jam let me know


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

I actually have never played Animal Jam, but a lot of people have.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 9, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I actually have never played Animal Jam, but a lot of people have.



You should try it! It's pretty fun :3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

Been playing this game ATON. I just saved up enough diamonds for an Eagle and I've been playing Eagle Adventure/The Forgotton Desert and its soo fun. I won a pink rare bow.


I also did some offsite trading and I got my dream item: a party hat xD. I'm so happy. I have a blue one and a yellow one. I'm tempted to collect then all lol.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

Making on right now!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Making on right now!



Yay! My user is jasjas99 if you wanna buddy me :3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 6, 2015)

Bumping this up!! Does anyone still play?


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Oct 24, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Bumping this up!! Does anyone still play?



YES I DO!!


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh sweet! An Animal Jam thread! I don't tend to play it very often now, but I do occasionally go on to make videos and such. Haven't been on there in ages though... I kinda miss it... I'll happily buddy anyone that wants to be my friend! My user is Ilovewolves76298.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 1, 2015)

Cyan Flare said:


> Oh sweet! An Animal Jam thread! I don't tend to play it very often now, but I do occasionally go on to make videos and such. Haven't been on there in ages though... I kinda miss it... I'll happily buddy anyone that wants to be my friend! My user is Ilovewolves76298.



Sent you a buddy request~

I love that blue top hat :3


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 1, 2015)

I play everyday xD (kind of addicted)
My user is the same as my user on here: JellyLu
Glad to see others still play~


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 3, 2015)

JellyLu said:


> I play everyday xD (kind of addicted)
> My user is the same as my user on here: JellyLu
> Glad to see others still play~



Sent you a buddy request 
Your horse is really cool looking.


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 4, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Sent you a buddy request
> Your horse is really cool looking.



Accepted 
Thanks, she's a night"mare"...haha lame pun I know >w< It was my Halloween animal~
I love your fox c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 5, 2015)

JellyLu said:


> Accepted
> Thanks, she's a night"mare"...haha lame pun I know >w< It was my Halloween animal~
> I love your fox c:



Thank you! Maybe sometime we can meet and play together or something haha.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

i play it... im Icewolf60... not on much because of ACNL though....


----------



## Hippofalcon (Jan 28, 2016)

I play occasionally. Mu aername is lionman16. Buddy me! (Ima mon member)


----------



## teto (Jan 29, 2016)

I play sometimes!
Buddy me, I'm bubblebuddy849 (i made this when i was smol ok)


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 29, 2016)

I haven't played it in like, 3 years. I'm willing to check back on your profiles there, though. Before I suddenly stopped playing I, too was addicted xP
I wasn't much of a collector and don't have much stuff 
My user is Inneudo. Yes, you read that right. I freaking misspelled inneundo.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

I used to play, but I eventually got tired of all the drama that was going on there between all the 9-year-olds. 
I mean, honestly. It's just a game, why do kids freak out when someone 'scams' them?!


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I used to play, but I eventually got tired of all the drama that was going on there between all the 9-year-olds.
> I mean, honestly. It's just a game, why do kids freak out when someone 'scams' them?!



Because kids can get attached to video games far easier than teenagers and adults can.
It's like someone somehow managing to scam you of all your tbt. You would be pretty annoyed, right?


----------

